# ***OFFICIAL*** - Kalib Starnes vs. Nate Quarry DISCUSSION THREAD (pre/post)



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Conduct all of your pre & post-fight discussion on Kalib Starnes vs. Nate "Rock" Quarry in HERE, ALL other threads *WILL BE MERGED INTO THIS ONE*. 

Thanks guys.

- *T.B.*


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

Go Starnes!


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

I hope Kalib can pull it off but I think Nate will take this one.

Could be a really good fight though.


Nate by TKO 2nd round


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

I've seen a lot of people take Starnes and it has kind of surprise me because when this fight was first made I thought this was one of those obvious fights, I might of been wrong.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm pulling for Nate. He is way too determined to loose this one.
You can even see it in his eyes in the picture above. Quarry by KO.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Starnes has way more talent than Quarry, but the guy wilts once his opponent starts bringing the fight. I see Quarry feeding him fists sometime in the second, maybe third.


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

This is about to start, I'm picking Quarry to win this, Starnes has never impressed me much.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I've got Quarry with a UD

And Kalib starts running away... literally.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

Starnes doing nothing!!


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

Starnes just ran away from Quarry the whole 1st round


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Finally *The Rock* has come back to Canada!!!


wait, wrong forum...

Anyway Nate looks great


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I've heard of guys getting on their bikes and running but Starnes has apparently rented a moped for this fight. Nothing but non-aggressive back-peddling so far. 

It's pathetic so far.

Addition: This is a good reason for yellow cards.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

man Starnes has no game plan it seems


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Quit running Starnes.

I'm gonna be so mad if Quarry ends up gassing from chasing him and ends up losing because of it.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Kenny Florian (talking about Kalib Starnes) - "He's showing flashes of brilliance..."

:sign04:


----------



## Chousakan (Apr 20, 2008)

Starnes is getting aweful heavy on that left leg.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm so loving The Rock leg kickliciousness!

BTW I'm officially coining the phrase _"Leg kickliciousness"_


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

This is hardly a fight. It's just Nate Quarry chasing Starnes around the Octagon.


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

The crowd is shouting BORING! lol Starnes is going to lose unless he finishes the fight in the 3rd round. Quarry won the first two rounds. Starnes hasnt done anything the whole fight.


----------



## SEANV (Apr 8, 2007)

WOW Kalib is fighting like a pus

I dont see him coming back to UFC after this loss

unless he saves it somehow in thsi last round


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

Man, Joe Rogan might let Nate move in with him with those leg kicks.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

way to take those leg kicks Kalib


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

I really thought Starnes had potential but this is a very disappointing fight by Starnes


----------



## SEANV (Apr 8, 2007)

WOW im getting depressed this fight sux


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

man that was the worst fight from Starnes, he sure does have a good back pedal. Quarry looked good though, would like to see Quarry vs Leben


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Fight was horrible. Last 30 seconds... Awesome. lol. I like Nate Quarry's "retarded style" at the end.:thumbsup:


----------



## NCK (Apr 10, 2007)

haha, Nate is so amazing.


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

Wow Quarry embarressed him at the end of the fight. Starnes didnt look right, I wouldnt be surprised if he is a bit injured or not right mentally


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

The shit by Nate at the end by Nate was awesome!

Leg kickliciousness(c)!

Edit: Starnes talking shit after putting in possibly _*The Least Spirited Performance of the Year*_.

*Edit: Wow 30 - 24!!!!*


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Quarry is hilarious. We need gif's of that.


----------



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

LOLOLOLOL at Quarry and his antics at the end of the fight. I'm sure people will say it's classless, but come on, Starnes didn't even TRY at all. Thumbs upfor Quarry


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Wow Kalib, way to run around for 25min.

LMAO, the first 30-24 in UFC history! At least Kalib made history, you go!


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

BWoods said:


> Quarry is hilarious. We need gif's of that.


Immediately! Lol! :thumb02:


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

Damnit Starnes! Damnit!!!


----------



## SEANV (Apr 8, 2007)

He just DESTROYED his career:thumbsdown:


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Well I did call a UD for Quarry

Wait wait wait, 30-24?


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

holy crap one ref scored it 30-24


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

Wow 30-26 30-27 and 30-24!!! thats exactly how all three should of been on the scorecards Starnes didnt try at all


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Now 5-0 in predictions! Sweet.

Quarry has this one wrapped up, so much for Starnes being way more skilled than him, he wanted none of Quarry it seems.


----------



## Wombatsu (Jul 10, 2006)

30-24 wow, quarry kicked his ass. that was embarassing for starnes.


----------



## Chousakan (Apr 20, 2008)

HAHAHAHA the block hammer fist combo taunt from Quarry was pure awesome. Starnes Abuses the fans and camera. 30-26, 30-27, 30-24 to Quarry, nice to see the judges really punish Starnes for the running, there was no counter technique to the retreating, he was just purely outclassed and had no other answer.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

*Quarry!!! Quarry!!! Quarry!!!!*

Yes, Rocky reference!!!

*Nate is a f'n god!!!*


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

Say hello to EliteXC Kalib


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm just glad it's over. Two snoozers in a row almost have me put to sleep.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Rocky 4 by Nate Quarry is full of win. That score was embarassing

Damn, the audio is going terrible on my cheap ass stream.


----------



## ROCKBASS03 (Jul 27, 2006)

Elite...........That is about as good as he performed tonight. What an idiot:confused03:


----------



## Wombatsu (Jul 10, 2006)

thats not gunna go well for starnes career. The opposite is that went very well for the rock ! Nice job.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

deanmzi said:


> Say hello to EliteXC Kalib


I'm thinking King of the Cage. :thumbsup:


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Lmao @ one of the judges scoring this fight 30-24. Wow that's embarassing


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Has a fight ever been scored 30-24 before this?

That was just a bullying.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

lol .. you might be right


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

Kalib must've thought it was a marathon...

But yea Quarry was awesome, especially at the end

HAMMAFIST!!!


----------



## aGenius (Feb 5, 2007)

Uchi said:


> Kalib must've thought it was a marathon...
> 
> But yea Quarry was awesome, especially at the end
> 
> HAMMAFIST!!!


I called it Snuffleupagus!!


and Kalib didn't look in very good shape either. Maybe he was scared to mix it up and then gas out.


----------



## Warchild (Feb 5, 2008)

Uchi said:


> HAMMAFIST!!!


LMAO! That was the most amusing fight I have ever seen. Nate is the man! Nate looked in absolutely phenomenal shape, I'm very happy for him. He was great on Season 1 and to see him get the win is great. Was it just me or is his balance sort of crazy? It always looked like he was overshooting or flying past his target...


----------



## Wombatsu (Jul 10, 2006)

unless starnes was sick or injured there is no other excuse for that b.s performance.

id say hes gone from the ufc after that crap.

its hard to fight a guy who runs away all the time. fancy being booed by your home crowd - fark me.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

The UFC should give Kalib's pay check to Nate Quarry, clearly he was the only guy that came to fight. Another totally gutless performance from Starnes. I'm not sure what he thinks he is, but he certainly isn't a fighter. I really hope that the UFC doesn't bring him back, just awful. Oh, Starnes really needs to learn to shut his mouth after a fight. Yelling at Quarry's corner after not even fighting was just comical.

Nate Quarry looked really good though and he looked huge for 185 tonight.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

I particularly liked the part where Starnes taunted Quarry after Nate had just steam rolled him for his 15 minute run. What a dumbass.

Nate on the other hand was extremely impressive tonight. His hands were great. Those leg kicks were damn vicious. Much improved head movement. Highly improved fluidity of motion. Almost a different fighter. He has a chance for glory here.


----------



## dvonfunk (Oct 31, 2007)

If Starnes' contract isn't terminated immediately, he at least shouldn't be allowed to fight on the main card again. Just a pathetic showing by a "fighter." Quarry's cornerman should've whooped his ass.


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

deadmanshand said:


> I particularly liked the part where Starnes taunted Quarry after Nate had just steam rolled him for his 15 minute run. What a dumbass.
> 
> Nate on the other hand was extremely impressive tonight. His hands were great. Those leg kicks were damn vicious. Much improved head movement. Highly improved fluidity of motion. Almost a different fighter. He has a chance for glory here.


You mean the finger or the verbal stuff? I'm not defending Starnes, that performance was horrible. But I think what happened is that Quarry's corner taunted him (may have had a right to this), and he told them to step into the ring.


----------



## SuperPinger (Sep 9, 2007)

Man I am seriously beginning to wonder if there was something wrong with Starnes because that was straight out cowardice. Props to Quarry though, at least he came to fight.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Regardless of why he ran like a girl, Starnes lost all my respect tonight and I hope he gets fired.


----------



## Killerkrack (Sep 24, 2007)

Yeah starnes better be out of the ufc after that.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

I want to see a Starnes interview in the next few days and find out what the hell he was trying or doing out there. That fight was just mindnumbingly weird. He didn't try anything.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

We need a gif of that running man. That was hilarious


----------



## MMAmatt (Apr 8, 2007)

[!
lol best shit ever quarry is awsome


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

my hat is off to nate quarry. he did the best he could with that vapid flatulence of an opponent. that was truely the best taunt i have ever seen, and i cannot believe that useless waste was still running from his blind hammerfist...WTF. i will never watch this person again, he has wasted all of the time i will ever give him, there is nothing more.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

Quarry really tooled him and the taunting was classic.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Nate Quarry just easily became one of my favorite fighters. That shit was just plain hilarious!


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Robopencil said:


> You mean the finger or the verbal stuff? I'm not defending Starnes, that performance was horrible. But I think what happened is that Quarry's corner taunted him (may have had a right to this), and he told them to step into the ring.


The verbal. There was no excuse - especially after his performance ...no his cowardice - for him to be calling anyone "A ******* ******" and calling them out. A complete lack of class. He insulted Nate Quarry, the UFC, the fans, and himself with his actions but I must say that I would not have taunted him as Quarry did with his arm flapping maneuver or the running man.

I'd have used the funky chicken but that's just me.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

The "running man" and "standing hammerfist" are now classic. I used to be a Starnes fan. I love the Montreal crowd after this fight, how great was that to listen to them boo and cheer back and forth depending on who was on the bigscreen. Great stuff, and Quarry's comments at the end were great. I'm glad this match at least brought some humor because it sure as shit didn't bring UFC caliber combat thanks to Starnes. It really sucks that this fight ate up 15 minutes of PPV space that could have been filled with a fight, but I love the fact that one of the judges scored the fight 30-24 even though Starnes was never knocked down. That's better than a yellow card in my book. I think I really like the Montreal judges too.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Robopencil said:


> You mean the finger or the verbal stuff? I'm not defending Starnes, that performance was horrible. But I think what happened is that Quarry's corner taunted him (may have had a right to this), and he told them to step into the ring.


Why? So he could run away from them? :laugh:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzNCyoOXKBQ


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

This fight was abosulutly brutal and I do not look forward to seeinf Kalib fighitng for the UFc again, this fight was a fucken disgrace. Good job of Quarry though, he looks like he means business, unlike some other fighters I can name.

Bye Kalib. Your 1-3 on your last 4, goodbye and soo long.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

Apparently Starns though the way to win was get more laps around the octagon than Nate....

Why the hell did they show THAT fight instead of the Ed Herman fight?


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

joey__stalin said:


> Apparently Starns though the way to win was get more laps around the octagon than Nate....
> 
> Why the hell did they show THAT fight instead of the Ed Herman fight?


Maybe because it was a fight on the main card, not the pre-lim. Just a guess. 

http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=eventDetail.fightCard&eid=1082


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

if you play the fight in double speed with the benny hill song in the background you'll see the funniest mma video known to man.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

anybody have that gif yet


----------



## REiN (Mar 30, 2008)




----------



## Warchild (Feb 5, 2008)

Reps to REiN for the HAMMERFISTS! gif...


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Maximum rep for REiN. Thanks a ton.


----------

